# New Raspberry Pi 3B+



## vejnovic (Mar 15, 2018)




----------



## vermaden (Mar 15, 2018)

The 'most' interesting part is the new ~300Mbit LAN interface upgrade from the 100Mbit without '+'.

Technically its 1Gbit port, but is uses USB 2.0 bus for transfer, so its limited to USB 2.0 speeds.

Personally I would jest get Pine64 instead with REAL 1Gbit port ...


----------



## tingo (Mar 16, 2018)

my local shop had the Pi3 B+  so I  bought one. I will test it as time allows.


----------

